# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  مهندسی نفت شریف یا آبادان؟؟؟

## Bl4Ck_96

سلام به همه ....
یه سوال اساسی دارم ...
مهندسی نفت شریف بهتره یا صنعت نفت ابادان؟؟
تو کدوم کار بهتر گیر میاد؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ....
خیلی مهم واسم

----------


## King Mostafa

> سلام به همه ....
> یه سوال اساسی دارم ...
> مهندسی نفت شریف بهتره یا صنعت نفت ابادان؟؟
> تو کدوم کار بهتر گیر میاد؟؟؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید ....
> خیلی مهم واسم



کلا مهندسی نفت رو تو هوا میبرن خود دولت استخدام میکنه و اصلا مشکل کار نداری 

اما به نظر من شریف خیلی بهتر از صنعت نفت ابادانه

----------


## helper

صنعت نفت آبادان بهتره

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> کلا مهندسی نفت رو تو هوا میبرن خود دولت استخدام میکنه و اصلا مشکل کار نداری 
> 
> اما به نظر من شریف خیلی بهتر از صنعت نفت ابادانه


میشه دلیلش رو هم بگی؟؟؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> صنعت نفت آبادان بهتره


لطفا دلیلش رو هم بگو

----------


## konkori_71

بابای من صنعت نفت اهواز بوده دوران دانشجویی پول کتاباشون رو بهشون میدادن حقوق میدادن تازه بابام متاهل بوده بهشون خونه میدادن مامانم میگفت هفته ای یه بار ملحفه جدید و مواد شوینده میدادن غذا با دانشگاه بوده مامانم میگفت کارتن کارتن پنیر رو دستم میموند!!!آخرشم بورسیه است راحت استخدام شرکت نفت میشی بیمه خونه حقوق خوب دیگه چی میخوای؟؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> بابای من صنعت نفت اهواز بوده دوران دانشجویی پول کتاباشون رو بهشون میدادن حقوق میدادن تازه بابام متاهل بوده بهشون خونه میدادن مامانم میگفت هفته ای یه بار ملحفه جدید و مواد شوینده میدادن غذا با دانشگاه بوده مامانم میگفت کارتن کارتن پنیر رو دستم میموند!!!آخرشم بورسیه است راحت استخدام شرکت نفت میشی بیمه خونه حقوق خوب دیگه چی میخوای؟؟


الان کدوم شرکت کار میکنن پدرتون؟؟؟

----------


## NeeIou

به نظر من صنعت نفت آبادان بهتره چون محیطش تخصصی تره!! درضمن فکر نمیکنم شریف تضمینی برای استخدام داشته باشه...
در عوض همونطور که *konkori_71* عزیز ( :Yahoo (94): ) گفت آبادان از همون اول حقوق هم میدن! یعنی یه جورایی استخدام شدی دیگه!!

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

بسیار ممنون از همه ی دوستان ...
جوابم رو گرفتم ...


تنکیو

----------


## Amiir

استارتر پاسخشو گرفت پس : تاپیک بسته شد.

----------

